# Sell Me On An Engineering Field!



## Slateskies (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi all, I'm at the point in my undergrad studies where I have to choose a specialty. But the whole engineering world is still very nebulous to me, so I have analysis paralysis and I'm hoping you can help.

My only specific interest is in environmental engineering. Unfortunately although I've been told that it's a growing field, my google searches imply that it's still in its infancy. I want to be able to get a job right out the door, so this pretty much kills my immediate interest in EE. (I hate _hate_ the whole application and interview process.)

The two others I'm mostly looking at are computer-electrical and mechanical. Everyone who I ask has told me that mech is the broadest field, but google indicates that comp has waaay more job openings.

As I understand it, mechanical is more about physics while comp-elec is more about math, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I hated math until I took calc -- because it wasn't challenging until then -- but by the time I took differential equations, I was pretty sick of it again. (This time because it had gotten really hard.) I like physics, but I took thermodynamics last semester and it was pretty frustrating. And I've been told that mechanical will require similar courses.

So I'm asking for realities I might not be aware of, suggestions, anecdotes...really anything that might cure my indecision. If you work in one of these fields, what do you work _on_? Is it even possible to give a student like me an idea of what I can expect from different fields?


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Mechanical (HVAC and Refrigeration, Mechanical Systems and Materials, building systems, environmental systems), or

Civil (stormwater, wastewater, transportation, etc), or

Electrical (energy efficiency, usage, generation, transmission; energy management is a large and fast-growing field), or

Chemical (chemical, biological waste, treatment) may interest you.

If thermo annoys you (and it does me), then Chemical is out. Civil, Mechanical, and Electrical normally only take one if any Thermo classes.

In the short term, just pick one, and stick with it for a while. If you really must change, then change. Nothing is forever.

Take a look at the NCEES web site for the PE exam content. That will give you a good idea of what a particular field will have specialization options. Here's the Env. http://www.ncees.org/Documents/Public/Exam%20specifications/PE%20Env%20Apr%202011.pdf 

In *some *sense, any *E*ngineer can do almost any *e*ngineering. Your specific classes, internships/assistantships, and first job(s) will direct your career.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 27, 2012)

I originally started down the path to become a Chemical Engineer. That was all fine &amp; dandy until I realized I suck at Organic Chemistry and HATED thermodynamics. So I tried out a few introductory classes in the civil world (but would still qualify as electives for other Engineering majors). Turned out I liked it and it was a good fit for me.

I would simply advise you to talk with a couple professors in the fields you're looking at and try to come up with some classes that would get you a good feel for what you might be interested in. You never know, you could end up in a field you didn't even consider when you started.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2012)

I am an environmental engineer by liscence, but work for a geotechnical engineering firm. I have learned geotech on the job, and have found that my geotech knowledge gives me added insight to the environmental engineering world. If you are interested in enviro, having a geology or geotech background will only help.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 30, 2012)

I excelled at thermo, and It's what inspired me to stick with mechanical.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 31, 2012)

My school didn't make you declare or take any discipline specific courses until sophomore year, which was nice.

I was leaning mechanical going in, until physics kicked my butt. I took chemistry second semester, liked it, and did well. I majored in envl figuring it was a growing field.

I graduated, got a job doing site civil/land development, and stuck with it.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jul 31, 2012)

ngnrd - PE said:


> Slateskies said:
> 
> 
> > My only specific interest is in environmental engineering.
> ...


Agreed. Definitely stick with EE if that's what you're interested in. You would be way worse off choosing another field and realizing just before graduation that you didn't like it. Enjoying your job makes a world of difference.


----------

